# Pride of Bilbao



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the start of my second scratch build ship. Basically balsa wood and fibre glass cloth, with plastic card sides.

PJG1412


----------



## liteflight (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, PJG1412

Sorry to be formal - perhaps you are PJ to your friends.

Looks very good (and fast) way of building a ship of this sort - you must be patient and precise to get the window/scuttle holes in the right places.

Will she be a static or working model?

regards, andrew


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Andrew,
It will be a working model with 1 stern prop only. I have already etched the windows etc, but am not happy with the results (I have parkinson) so I think I will put the window details onto computer and then print onto paper, and varnish onto the sides, not sure if this will work totally. But I did the same with just windows cutouts on the previous ship (see thread Pacifc Envoy) this was OK.

Pete


----------



## Simon108 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi PJG,

Just read your post and might be able to help you with some of the pictures you want for your model, I worked in the deck department on the Pride Of Bilbao from 2000-2004 and have quite a few pictures from the 2003 dry-dock refit in Falmouth,

Only joined this site today so still finding my way around with uploading pictures etc but get in touch if you want some pics and I will do my best to help with the detail for your model which by the way is looking good even at her early stages,

Regards

Simon


----------



## Simon108 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi PJG,

Just going to have a first try at uploading some pictures, few of the Bilbao as I mentioned in earlier post have quite a few pictures so you should be able to get some good detail for your model,

Regards

Simon


----------



## Simon108 (Feb 11, 2008)

A few more pictures PJG,

Hope these are helpful,

Regards

Simon


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Simon Thanks, especially for the bow shot looking down, I have already started changing the bow deck(see photo) The other pictures will help.

Pete


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Help photos of Pride of Bilbao required*

Can anyone else help with photos on board this ferry. Deck,lifeboats etc.
Thanks 
Pete(A) (==D)


----------



## Simon108 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Pete,

Thanks for your reply, 

I enclosed a few photos of the lifeboat's I have and also the old rescue boat on the starboard side and also the newer one was the view from my cabin window, the thing I was going to mention about the lifeboat's on the Bilbao is that its the only ship that I have worked on or been a passenger or come to think of it most of my seafaring friends have come across where the liferaft stations and the lifeboat's are numbered opposite to the usual even numbers on the port side and odd's on the starboard 

On one of the photo's where she is alongside in Bilbao if you can zoom in you can see that the last boat on the port side is boat 17 where as normally this would be a even number, Not sure whether or not you intend to number your boats on the model but would be intrigued to know if anyone with a keen eye for detail picks up on it, I had to do a double take when I nearly went to the wrong side of the ship on my first fire and boat drill onboard- ha ha !!!

Will have a search through my pics and see if I can find a few more of the deck layouts,

Regards

Simon


----------



## AndyJohannessen (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi PJG,
saw that you mentioned printing the scuttles windows etc on computer.Can I suggest you print them onto drawing film? You know, the kind of stuff they use on overhead projectors,I have found this to be very satisfactory in the past.

Great looking build,
Kindest wishes.............Andy.


----------

